# ProTool 1.0 bzw 2.0



## Tenlegs (5 September 2007)

gibt´s die Teile noch irgendwo auf diesem Planeten ?

Für ein Quelle wäre ich dankbar. Ich muss ein uralt Projekt umklöppeln.

Meine Prootool Version kann das Ding nicht öffnen weil mit uralt Version erstellt

Gruß
Michael


----------



## edison (5 September 2007)

So mit Disketten und so?
Sehe morgen mal nach


----------



## jabba (5 September 2007)

Hallo,

das älteste was ich habe ist Protool 2.51 auf Disketten.
Das ist aber nur auf alten PC´s bzw Virtual PC mit altem Windows lauffähig.
Bei Interesse kann ich morgen mal nachsehen, ob ich noch einen Notebook mit installiertem Protool habe.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mal nachgesehen.
Wir haben noch ein ProTool V1.01 auf 7 Disketten. Für den Fall, dass diese noch funktionieren (ist ja bei Disketten immer so eine Sache) könnte ich dir da helfen - wenn noch Bedarf ...


----------



## edison (6 September 2007)

Hätte da auch noch 1.01 und 2.01 liegen


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2007)

Welchen kommunikationstreiber benutzt dein altes Protool projekt?


----------



## BodyKra (6 September 2007)

edison schrieb:


> Hätte da auch noch 1.01 und 2.01 liegen


 

Hallo edison,

Möchtest du Geld für die 2.01?

Habe ein alten Laptop mit win 98 und win 2000 am laufen und winCCflex läuft da garantiert nicht.Was für Systemanforderungen hat den das ProTool?
Noch ne Frage kann ich mit dem 2.01 auch einTP177micro oder OP73micro Programmieren????


----------



## centipede (6 September 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage kann ich mit dem 2.01 auch einTP177micro oder OP73micro Programmieren????



Nein, für beide brauchst du min. WinCCflexible2004 SP1 und evtl. noch ein HSP

Gruß Centi


----------



## BodyKra (6 September 2007)

Ok dann hätte sich das erledigt.

Danke nochmals


----------



## Tenlegs (6 September 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ist ja echt klasse.

Kommtreiber weiss ich im Moment nicht so genau. Jedenfalls ist die CPU mit einem IBH Netlink mit nem PC verbunden.

In dem Projekt werden zwei DB verarbeitet, und am Ende sollen Textfiles mit jede Menge Daten rauskommen. Welcher Rohstoff aus welchem Tank durch welches Rohr geflossen ist usw...
Dann wird der ganze Kram nach Excel gebügelt und der Qualitätsheini ist zufrieden.

Wenn ich ein paar Disketten haben könnte wäre das schon toll....

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2007)

v2.51 war das letzte version das einige von die erste treibern unterstützte.
Zum beispiel Allen Bradley DF1 treiber war v1.2 bis Protool v2.51.
Nach Protool v2.51B wurde den treiber auf v2.0 geändert und v1.2 konnte nicht verwendet oder konvertiert.

Zip ud postier den alte Protool projekt.
Dann versuche ich es auf Protool v6 zu konvertieren.


----------



## jabba (6 September 2007)

HALLOOOO;

hab ich da was verpasst, was hat das den jetzt mit einen Protool Projekt V1 oder V2 zu tun?

Was ist das den für eine SPS und welches OP, oder sollst Du nicht nur ein paar Änderungen am OP machen, sonden jetzt Daten schreiben ?

...



Tenlegs schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ist ja echt klasse.
> 
> Kommtreiber weiss ich im Moment nicht so genau. Jedenfalls ist die CPU mit einem IBH Netlink mit nem PC verbunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tenlegs (6 September 2007)

IBH Netlink an 4xxer CPU per Ethernet mit PC verbunden, auf dem PC mit Profibusanbindung läuft die Visualisierung der Anlage unter WinCC 5.0.

Auf dem PC ist eben noch das Archivierungsprogramm. Im Verzeichnis befinden sich Files die von meiner ProTool 6.0 SP3 Version bei Aufruf als Protoolfiles 1.0 bzw 2.0 identifiziert werden. Da der Anlagenbauer pleite ist, und natürlich keine Doku vorhanden ist, und der Krempel irgendwann im März die letzte Archivierung auf die Platte geschrieben hat denken unsere Qualileute das es recht nett wäre wenns mal wieder funktionieren würde. Warum die das erst jetzt bemerkt haben weis ich auch nicht.

Und weil ich eben nicht der Protoolhai bin wollt ich wenigstens rausbekommen wie das irgendwann mal realisiert wurde.

Oder ich muss solch eine Archivierung komplett neu aufsetzen. Und das hab ich mit WinCC noch nie gemacht. Mit Intouch wohl  nur dreht mein Boss am Rad wenn ich Intouch Factory Suite kaufe.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> HALLOOOO;
> 
> hab ich da was verpasst, was hat das den jetzt mit einen Protool Projekt V1 oder V2 zu tun?


Normalerweise kann ein v1 oder v2 Projekt in v6 ohne Probleme umgewandelt werden.
Aber, einige Kommunikationstreiber in v1/v2 werden nicht in v3+ gestützt. Projekte mit diesen Treibern können nicht umgewandelt werden.
DAS IST, warum der Treiber wichtig ist.


----------



## MSB (6 September 2007)

Evtl. hilft es dir ja was ich jetzt schreibe,
ich bearbeite gerade ein Projekt mit der Visualisierung iFix von GE Fanuc.

Hintergrund:
Siemens hat sich irgendwann, das Know-How von GE zugekauft,
und irgendwann dann die div. WinCC-Versionen eigenständig weiterentwickelt.

Bei iFix gibt es auch sog. PDB Dateien, die haben aber nichts mit Protool zu tun.
Das ist bei iFix die Prozessdatenbasis, also vereinfacht die Konfiguration der Tags.
Wenn man versucht diese Prozessdatenbasis mit Protool zu öffnen,
bekomme ich wie du die Meldung "wurde mit v1.0" erstellt.

Also wenn du mich fragst haben die Dateien nie irgendwas mit Protool zu tun gehabt,
es ist nur zufällig die Dateiendung die gleiche wie eben bei Protool.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## jabba (6 September 2007)

Tenlegs schrieb:


> IBH Netlink an 4xxer CPU per Ethernet mit PC verbunden, auf dem PC mit Profibusanbindung läuft die Visualisierung der Anlage unter WinCC 5.0.
> 
> Auf dem PC ist eben noch das Archivierungsprogramm. Im Verzeichnis befinden sich Files die von meiner ProTool 6.0 SP3 Version bei Aufruf als Protoolfiles 1.0 bzw 2.0 identifiziert werden. Da der Anlagenbauer pleite ist, und natürlich keine Doku vorhanden ist, und der Krempel irgendwann im März die letzte Archivierung auf die Platte geschrieben hat denken unsere Qualileute das es recht nett wäre wenns mal wieder funktionieren würde. Warum die das erst jetzt bemerkt haben weis ich auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 

Wie MSB beschrieben hat, denke ich halt Du bist auf dem Holzweg,
denn ein Protool 1.0 -2.0 Projekt wäre nur für ein Textdisplay von Siemens z.b OP15 oder so, und nie für die Archivierung von Daten.

OT
Ich denke mal ich ändere meine Signatur in
Hallervodern:" Ich brauche mehr Details "
OT Off


----------



## JesperMP (6 September 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Bei iFix gibt es auch sog. PDB Dateien, die haben aber nichts mit Protool zu tun.
> Das ist bei iFix die Prozessdatenbasis, also vereinfacht die Konfiguration der Tags.
> Wenn man versucht diese Prozessdatenbasis mit Protool zu öffnen,
> bekomme ich wie du die Meldung "wurde mit v1.0" erstellt.
> ...


Ich denke, daß du den Nagel auf dem Kopf geschlagen hast.


----------



## demikelo (30 Juli 2015)

Hi leute,

ich bräuchte dringend eine Protool V1.xx.
Könnte mir die jemand zur Verfügung stellen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## free_tv (18 November 2015)

Hallo,

ich müsste ein Projekt auf ein OP7 zurückspielen, dass mit Version 1.x erstellt wurde.
Hat jemand noch die Version 1.X .....
2.51 hätte ich, kann es aber damit nicht öffnen.

Danke


----------

